# OT: Living in Portland



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

It seems like a lot of the young guys are opting to live in downtown condos rather than houses in the burbs. Greg Oden is getting a place in the new South Waterfront high rise neighborhood, where Channing and Milwaukee's Desmond Mason lives during the off-season.

If you had millions, where in the Portland metro would you live?


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Bethany area, or lake oswego area. i just love it there!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I think I would condo it up in downtown. I might do it differently if I had kids, but Portland has a vibrant and clean downtown.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Sonny-Canzano said:


> It seems like a lot of the young guys are opting to live in downtown condos rather than houses in the burbs. Greg Oden is getting a place in the new South Waterfront high rise neighborhood, where Channing and Milwaukee's Desmond Mason lives during the off-season.
> 
> If you had millions, where in the Portland metro would you live?


I'd live in the Hawaii. It's in really deep sw Portland.


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

Sonny-Canzano: How do you know Greg Oden is getting a place in the South Waterfront? That would be excellent! Downtown (and surrounding area) is definitely the place to live in Portland. Of course if you have a substantial family and absolutely have to have a yard then I would live in the West Hills, NW, or LO.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

IF i had the money, probably somewhere in the Council Crest/West Hills area. 

Or in the Laurelhurst Park area. 

I cannot stand driving downtown.


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah driving downtown sucks with all the construction. But that's when you use portland's great public transportation options


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Downtown is a nightmare to drive in right now with construction on every block it seems. 

The Max is a crime magnet. Walk in the rain or get stabbed on the max. Your choice lol


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Downtown. I grew up in the West Hills/Council Crest are, and it is great if you want a cookie cutter superficial upbringing. I truly love some of the people from that area, but I would have much rather grown up in Ladds Addition or LP. I want to live somewhere on Hawthorne when I graduate. I just love the atmosphere. 

But, in general, almost anywhere out of the generic P-Town burbs' is awesome and home to a unique atomsphere.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

the hills or on campus where im at now...waterfront would be sick nasty too, anything with a view pretty much


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

If I could buy the house I'm currently renting, I'd stay right where I'm at. Skyline Blvd. Just past Germantown towards Portland. I love it here. It's either here, in the neighborhood-less part of the West Hills, or a Condo in the Pearl, probably. Nah. I have to have a house. So a house in NW or one of the nicer areas in NE or SE. I like the Clinton and Hawthorne area quite a bit.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Pearl Condo livin'

Link
Link
Link


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

My favorite piece of real estate in Portland has to be the Rasheed Wallace home featured on MTV Cribs


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

I lived downtown for sometime in NW off 22nd and Everett and SW next to PSU. Loved ever minute of it as I'm sure Oden will. My only problem was the parking but I'm sure with a million dollar condo there should be a parking spot or 4 avaliable for him.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

With the sparrows in the Rose Garden rafters.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Hector said:


> With the sparrows in the Rose Garden rafters.


Great view.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hector said:


> With the sparrows in the Rose Garden rafters.


So you are sharing Paul Allen's apartment?

barfo


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Only one place. Northeast, born and raised baby! Alameda. Snapper does, Terrell Brandon does, Michael Doleac does, Hispanic Causin Panic does!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Only one place. Northeast, born and raised baby! Alameda. Snapper does, Terrell Brandon does, Michael Doleac does, Hispanic Causin Panic does!


You have your own deer? Pets or meat?

barfo


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

just out of interest, does anyone know what what the advertising/media job market is like there ? or where jobs would be listed? this kiwi is going to do some looking


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

BlayZa said:


> just out of interest, does anyone know what what the advertising/media job market is like there ? or where jobs would be listed? this kiwi is going to do some looking


I'm not in the industry, or anything close to it, but the big player in town is
Wieden + Kennedy. That's all I know. 

barfo


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

BlayZa said:


> just out of interest, does anyone know what what the advertising/media job market is like there ? or where jobs would be listed? this kiwi is going to do some looking


I am a graphic/production artist by trade and the market is very very flooded with unemployed people at the moment. I just passed 1 year at my current job, after spending 6 months looking for a job after I moved back. Portland is a mecca for creative artsy type folks. So the few jobs that do get posted have tons of applicants. I know it may be slightly different from the marketing/advertising world but I can imagine the prospects would be similar.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

What's with Condo living? For $850,000 you get a 2 bedroom 1 bathroom downtown condo with _maybe_ one parking spot. For that same price you can get a newer McMansion on a nice sized lot in West Linn or Lake O. 

Condos you're obviously closer to everything but you really don't get what you pay for.


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes from a price per sq. ft. basis, downtown condo's are not a very good deal compared to suburban homes. I used to be against downtown condo's when I owned a nice surburban home but when i moved into a downtown condo I absolutely love it! And I was downsizing to a third of the square footage! There is sooo much energy and "vibe" from being in an urban environment. Plus ya don't have to drive much. The low maintenance is also a huge plus. But hey I'm a bachelor so it makes a lot of sense. Ideally, I would like both  But I can't see myself ever living in the suburbs again unless I really had to. Life is much better being in or close to a downtown environment.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Single with no kids...downtown, probably NW or the Pearl.

Family man? Tualatin/Tigard/Lake O area for practice purposes and being with the wife and kids as much as possible.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

bayarea_blazer said:


> Sonny-Canzano: How do you know Greg Oden is getting a place in the South Waterfront? That would be excellent! Downtown (and surrounding area) is definitely the place to live in Portland. Of course if you have a substantial family and absolutely have to have a yard then I would live in the West Hills, NW, or LO.


I heard from a friend in the real estate biz that Oden bought a house in the West Hills.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

That's a wise choice from Greg. I heard he was leaning towards the South Waterfront high rises. You can't beat the views from the West Hills. It's also a much better fit for Charles Barkley McLovin. 



You could show me the most tricked out condo in the city but I'd still would rather live in some of the McMansions around Portland, like this little gem:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Can't do the suburbs man, sorry. Gotta' live in town.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

I would just buy out Portland City Grill and remodel it as my own plush bachelor pad. But... if I couldn't do that, I love Irvington and Laurelhurst areas.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Laurelhurst, then Irvington, then Alameda for me.


----------



## SabasRevenge! (Apr 20, 2008)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Can't do the suburbs man, sorry. Gotta' live in town.


I'm with you there... I'm a 7 minute walk from the Rose Garden right now, around the corner from the best Ethiopian food in town. If I had pro ball money I'd buy a place in NE somewhere between Broadway and Fremont and DECK IT OUT! I'd also keep an eye out for the houses next door... Portland Public Schools would be fine by me for my kids if I were a pro, the district is doing some really great things.

I'd definitely have to have some land out in the Skyline/Germantown area and get a big 'ol farm with fresh produce, a herd of dairy goats, and some nice cattle so I could have a side of beef on hand at all times.

I'd also buy a little condo by the practice facility so I could crash there BUT no way in hell I'll make my daily bed next to a strip mall. 3 places in town would be nice...


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Having lived in NYC before moving to Portland 12 years ago - I consider Portland downtown to be the suburbs... (I lived downtown near PSU for a short amount of time before heading west for greener pastures - so I have a bit of practical experience with it as well).

So, if you are going to live in the burbs anyway, might as well go the whole 9 yards...

The Bethany/Helvetia/Old Germantown area for me...


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

No disrespect to the suburbs......O.K..... a little disrespect. I live up off of Fremont. A 5 minute walk from my house, there are restaurants, coffee shops, art gallery, brewery, flower shops, sports bar. Culture. No strip malls baby!


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm a N. Portland guy. Grew up in the Mocks Crest area over by U of P. Schools suck, but its a great area and its pretty centrally located. If I had the money though I'd probably live in downtown.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Under the Burnside bridge for me!

barfo


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I hope this helps. This is HAP's house out in the west hills! Not bad HAP!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I hope this helps. This is HAP's house out in the west hills! Not bad HAP!


I have it on good authority this is actually HCP's house.










Note the sign. It actually says "beware of attack cat".


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I live up off of Fremont. A 5 minute walk from my house, there are restaurants, coffee shops, art gallery, brewery, flower shops, sports bar. Culture.


Not to rain on your parade - but I can walk from my house in the Bethany area and within 5 minutes I have access to restaurants, coffee shops, art galleries, flower shops, sports bar, athletic club, open spaces, running tracks and fields. I also own one of those magical inventions called an automobile - where you put gas in it and it will take you anywhere you want really fast. Takes me 20 minutes to get to downtown when I want to get there.

I am glad you like living downtown - but anyone that thinks that Portland's downtown is anywhere near what a real urban center like NYC, London, Tel-Aviv and the like are... is mistaken. Having lived in all of these places and Portland's downtown - I can see the advantages and excitement and convenience for younger people. I can also see where the burbs have advantages with quieter areas, more space and a better place to raise kids.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

andalusian said:


> Not to rain on your parade - but I can walk from my house in the Bethany area and within 5 minutes I have access to restaurants, coffee shops, art galleries, flower shops, sports bar, athletic club, open spaces, running tracks and fields. I also own one of those magical inventions called an automobile - where you put gas in it and it will take you anywhere you want really fast. Takes me 20 minutes to get to downtown when I want to get there.
> 
> I am glad you like living downtown - but anyone that thinks that Portland's downtown is anywhere near what a real urban center like NYC, London, Tel-Aviv and the like are... is mistaken. Having lived in all of these places and Portland's downtown - I can see the advantages and excitement and convenience for younger people. I can also see where the burbs have advantages with quieter areas, more space and a better place to raise kids.


Sorry brother, I don't live downtown. I also don't remember comparing Portland's downtown to anything. I just mentioned how much I enjoy urban living. Congrats on being happy living in Bethany. I don't know what town that is. Is that by Salem?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> I have it on good authority this is actually HCP's house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I saw a guy in a Rolls Royce and a camera outside my shack yesterday!


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Sonny-Canzano said:


> It seems like a lot of the young guys are opting to live in downtown condos rather than houses in the burbs. Greg Oden is getting a place in the new South Waterfront high rise neighborhood, where Channing and Milwaukee's Desmond Mason lives during the off-season.
> 
> If you had millions, where in the Portland metro would you live?


If I had millions, hmmm.
Am I a current Blazer? or am I a retired player? How did I get those millions.
It's actually relevant. If I'm a current Blazer, I'd want to live relatively
close to the practice facility. I wouldn't want to lose $10 mil a la Scotty
Pippen.

If I'm a retired Blazer, I'd want to live on Sauvie Island!! (Does that count as
IN Portland?)


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

wizmentor said:


> If I had millions, hmmm.
> Am I a current Blazer? or am I a retired player? How did I get those millions.
> It's actually relevant. If I'm a current Blazer, I'd want to live relatively
> close to the practice facility. I wouldn't want to lose $10 mil a la Scotty
> ...


That would be sweet! You could live at the pumpkin patch!


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Sorry brother, I don't live downtown. I also don't remember comparing Portland's downtown to anything. I just mentioned how much I enjoy urban living. Congrats on being happy living in Bethany. I don't know what town that is. Is that by Salem?


Fair enough. Bethany is on the far NW side of town. It is a Portland address - but technically it is an un-incorporated area. You can think of it as North of 26 from Beaverton for all practical purposes.

Glad you like urban living. It has it's charms.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

I would love to live downtown in a condo in the Pearl. Anything close to downtown would be lovely, because I work in the heart of downtown Portland. I live on the West Slope right now, which is an easy commute, but it would be amazing to be within bike/walking distance!


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

I couldn't live west of the west hills. Downtown is awesome. I would love a house in NW Portland that has a view of Downtown and Mt. Hood. Portland is an awesome city.


----------



## SabasRevenge! (Apr 20, 2008)

andalusian said:


> Not to rain on your parade - but I can walk from my house in the Bethany area and within 5 minutes I have access to restaurants, coffee shops, art galleries, flower shops, sports bar, athletic club, open spaces, running tracks and fields. I also own one of those magical inventions called an automobile - where you put gas in it and it will take you anywhere you want really fast. Takes me 20 minutes to get to downtown when I want to get there.


I've watched the cookie cutter houses spring up on the Wa.Co. side of Bethany since I was a kid and it was all farmland - I finished a documentary about it last year. There is really no comparison between the restaurants, coffee shops, art galleries, etc. in Bethany and Portland (I'm not talking about our Starbucks-laden downtown) and to me it feels like a planned community. Drive North on Grand and once it swings into MLK you won't see a scorched-bean Starbucks until you get to Vancouver.





andalusian said:


> but anyone that thinks that Portland's downtown is anywhere near what a real urban center like NYC, London, Tel-Aviv and the like are... is mistaken. Having lived in all of these places and Portland's downtown - I can see the advantages and excitement and convenience for younger people. I can also see where the burbs have advantages with quieter areas, more space and a better place to raise kids.



I've spent time in NYC and London. London's downtown was filled with tourists and people who are willing to pay $20/day to drive "downtown." I was bummed out until I started taking the tubes to different parts of the city and got out of the overpriced downtown financial area. That's when the city really came to life. It's almost the exact same story with NYC. Manhattan is something to see, but it's not New York.

It's the same thing with Portland. "Downtown" seems to be where the financial district happens to be and where the tourists spend their time. Any city, be it New York, Portland, Oakland, or Vienna, is about more than the district that has the most hotels. I won't say one of those cities is better or worse than Portland, it's just about finding the right part of town.

By the way, are you from Andalusia? I've been researching Andalusian goat cheese and I think I'm going to try to make some. Seems like an amazing part of Spain.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> I couldn't live west of the west hills. Downtown is awesome. I would love a house in NW Portland that has a view of Downtown and Mt. Hood. Portland is an awesome city.


I'll sell you mine. It will only cost you (puts pinkie to corner of mouth) One Million Dollars!

barfo


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pearl District for sure. Something with a view that you can take the drunk hottie you picked up from Solo for a nightcap on a Saturday night, then give her a Max ticket the next morning.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> Pearl District for sure. Something with a view that you can take the drunk hottie you picked up from Solo for a nightcap on a Saturday night, then give her a Max ticket the next morning.


Yes! Although, the type of women that go to Solo and Barracuda are almost so verbally unberable I can barely handle them when I am completley tanked, then I look at them and plug my ears to realize why I am there.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

barfo said:


> I'll sell you mine. It will only cost you (puts pinkie to corner of mouth) One Million Dollars!
> 
> barfo


That would be a steal for a house with that view haha.


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

Xericx - That's a funny comment about Solo. i went there once and was amazed. It was like a circus. Me and another buddy (who also moved from the SF bay area) went there and were astonished by the LA/paris hilton wannabe girls. It was laughable.

Back to the comments comparing Portland with big cities. Portland is not a big city, I've been to my share, but it has its own charm. And yes, suburb businesses and franchises do not compare to the various eclectic districts of Portland like Sellwood, Inner SE, Mississippi Ave, NW, etc.


----------



## SabasRevenge! (Apr 20, 2008)

bayarea_blazer said:


> Xericx - That's a funny comment about Solo. i went there once and was amazed. It was like a circus. Me and another buddy (who also moved from the SF bay area) went there and were astonished by the LA/paris hilton wannabe girls. It was laughable.


+1 - the reason they look like LA/paris hilton wannabe girls is that many of them probably ARE Cali transplants<shocked face>! The rest are over the hill sorority girls who look something like this: :embarrass... I'll stick to my neighborhood bars, house parties, and clubs thankyouverymuch.




bayarea_blazer said:


> Back to the comments comparing Portland with big cities. Portland is not a big city, I've been to my share, but it has its own charm. And yes, suburb businesses and franchises do not compare to the various eclectic districts of Portland like Sellwood, Inner SE, Mississippi Ave, NW, etc.


I agree with 100%. Portland is much more about the neighborhoods than the center of the city.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Channing has a penthouse in the Meriwether tower. If you have $3,000,000 so can you! 

Link


----------

